# SSF 6000 HELP!!!



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

Guys,

i am a newbee here...

i am on a limited budget. I use a low end existing home theater system (yes its durabrand a very less known company) but everytime i tried to get a newer one for instance 1000 watt sony dav and other brands etc (in range of $200 - 400) they hardly sound better than my 80 dollar/80 watt system (its surprising but its true - that lil system while many may debate is a useless brand - i must say is equal to most 1000 watts on best buy shelf) - dont have any idea how. PRIMARY INTEREST IS LISTENING TO MUSIC ON TURNTABLE (which gives a slightly lower output than ipods ect even with a phone preamp - which i think is usual obviously without a phone preamp will give zilch)
1) now i am thinking that since i am a low budget man should i invest in 2 sony ssf6000 with an amp or receiver (looking at starting there and slowly moving to 5.1 set up over a period of time. My set up is in my living room in a apartment complex. 
2) another option is that i just buy the 2 speakers and install them with my durabrand center sub woofer which has all controls basically acts as a reciever (not sure if that would do any justice as an amp/receiver.) but that set up would allow me to save $$ on buying a new receiver - again only if its a workable option. any ideas and help.
3) also are the above two options likely to result in a better sound than the existing durabrand set up or should i completely give this a pass and wait for a few more years ($$$)


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. I would either upgrade to a new system, or keep what you have. I wouldn't try to add to the Durabrand. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks Doan,

lets say if i decide to upgrade. do you think the imact will be higher with the ssf6000 and a 5.1 channel 100 watt amp? also are there any amps / receivers that just help doing an amps job and not the usal am / fm / dvr etc etc... any reccos? I am also struggling to find an amp that can help me with just a 2.1 set up - lets say 2 ssf6000 and a sub to the amp. (most are only 2 speaker connection or straight 5.1...


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I think others need to weigh in on your questions. I have found that the speakers seem to have the biggest impact on sound quality. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree that starting over is the way to go. Also, especially with the HTIB's (Home Theater in a Box) the Power Ratings are so ridiculously optimistic that there should be Congressional Hearings due to the rampant fraud. These little 15 Pound "Control Centers" that are expected to provide 1000 Watts make me cringe.

At the upper end, companies like Onkyo actually do include a real AV Receiver and represent excellent value. While the Speakers are a major compromise, at least you can add real separate Speakers and a Subwoofer when budget allows.

Otherwise, if it is not possible to spend more than $100, I would just stick with what you have. If you could start with a solid AVR and a set of Speakers and grow the system, you could really have something quite good. I have been able to put together 5.1 HT's for some amazingly low prices. I would search the HT Recommendations Subforum for some of the Threads.
Cheers,
J


----------



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks for all your reply guys. 
With my budget what i did was I bought a yamaha receiver 5.1 and i bought floor speakers and some sony book shelf with sub woofer - its doing awesome (well for my budget - spend about 500+ : 5 speakers and a receiver)
now a new challenge the sony bs1000 do not have any holes to wall mount. I know i can drill through them? however i wanted to know that after drilling what is to be done - like just screw the bolt right into them or do i need any special threaded hardware that needs to go in the speaker??? any one who can guide will be helpful.


----------

